# Why is there a brush in my hoses?



## 90maximus (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi guys, new here. Just got a 1990 Maxima recently for 800 bucks. Been running fine cept for a few quirks. Got a question..

I'm removing the plenum to access the valve covers to change the gaskets.
Looking at these hoses I removed I noticed there are brushes inside them? What the crap are these for? :wtf: Are they stock or did the previous owner forget to remove them or do it for emission reasons?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it is stock. as near as I can tell, it is there to catch large oil particles and protect the engine.


----------

